# Oil Change on 2008 f-250 v-10



## sharpcutlc (Dec 28, 2003)

ok this might sound dumb, i have 2 other f-250's both 2001 and i change the oil and filter every 3,000. I also have a 2008 f-250 v-10 and do not know when to change the oil. the book says 7,500, dealer says 5,000. got it changed today at 5,000 and they put a sticker on the window for the next change at 7,000. what do i do?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't know you could change the oil on the new trucks at without a computer.


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Dealerships make there own maintence schedules. The newer Fords come with semi synthetic oils so that is supost to make oil changes less frequent. I would go for the 3k rule of thumb. My diesel;s get it ever 5k gas every 3k


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

If you're using synthetic oil, then every 5,000 miles is good. Otherwise, do it every 3,000 miles. Your manual gives the oil change schedule if you want to take a look. Just make sure to look for the V-10 schedule and not the 5.4 schedule. FYI, I have the 08 V-10. Great engine.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Be sure to check the specs in the manual for the oil. I recommend at least every 3 months or 3K.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

isnt every 3 months or 3K a little over kill vor todays engines. the 3k maybe if your working them with non-synthetic oil but 3 months??????


if your using a good synthetic like amsoil or mobil 1 id say 5k for a min and up to 10K+ for amsoil


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep in mind they Ford schedule is set at normal service. Severe duty may be less. The company I work for has the service length set at 7,000 for PSD's. But our squads never get cold. I would cut the service miles lower for trucks that cool off to cold every night.
You might go through an ungodly amount of oil each month but never replace an engine.
Follow your service length recommendation.


----------

